

Hybrid Memory Cube is 15x faster and 70% greener than DDR3 - mTh
http://www.hybridmemorycube.org/technology.html

======
ck2
That's a disgusting amount of marketing hype. I wonder what the reality is.

If it's for real, let some independents play with a prototype and it will sell
itself.

------
timmyd
Will make caching in HM EC2 instances easier - if they work as well as stated
- just stack a few of these puppies together and you could run your DB
entirely in memory :D

